# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  چند سوالی پیرامون انتخاب رشته

## MehranWilson

سلام دوستان
۱_الان من فارغ التحصیلم(مدرک پیش هم دارم) بخوام یکی از رشته های بدون کنکور ازاد رو برم این میشه کارشناسی یا کاردانی اونم باز پیوسته یا ناپیوسته؟
۲_صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی همون بدون کنکور اسمشه؟
۳_زمان ثبت نام برای رشته های صرفا با سوابق تحصیلی آزاد تا کی هست؟

----------


## nani87

1-خب کاردانی که دوسال هست میشه ناپیوسته.بستگی به رشته داره دیگه.هم کارشناسی،هم کاردانی داره.کارشناسی چون4ساله میشه پیوسته.ولی اگه بری کاردانی میشه ناپیوسته(که باز باید دوسال دیگه بخونی که میشه کارشناسی ناپیوسته)
2-بله براساس سوابق همون بدون کنکوره
3-نمیدونم.ولی واسه پیام نور اینا وقت داره چون سر آزمون آخر سنجش بما گفتن بدون کنکور تا شهریور میتونید بیاید ثبت نام کنید :Yahoo (35):

----------


## WallE06

> 1-خب کاردانی که دوسال هست میشه ناپیوسته.بستگی به رشته داره دیگه.هم کارشناسی،هم کاردانی داره.کارشناسی چون4ساله میشه پیوسته.ولی اگه بری کاردانی میشه ناپیوسته(که باز باید دوسال دیگه بخونی که میشه کارشناسی ناپیوسته)
> 2-بله براساس سوابق همون بدون کنکوره
> 3-نمیدونم.ولی واسه پیام نور اینا وقت داره چون سر آزمون آخر سنجش بما گفتن بدون کنکور تا شهریور میتونید بیاید ثبت نام کنید



پیچیده شد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ha.hg

> پیچیده شد


سلام 
1 همونطور که توی تاپیکی قبلیتون گفتم ازاد چندتا دفترچه داره هر کدومش که خواستین انتخاب رشته کنید باید کارت اعتباری بخرید واسه دفترچه کارشناسی پیوسته جدا ناپیوستش جدا و..........
2ربطی به رتبه کنکور نداره فقط معدله
3سامانه هم تا نمیدونم چند شهریور بازه و میتونید انتخب رشته کنید

----------


## MehranWilson

> سلام 
> 1 همونطور که توی تاپیکی قبلیتون گفتم ازاد چندتا دفترچه داره هر کدومش که خواستین انتخاب رشته کنید باید کارت اعتباری بخرید واسه دفترچه کارشناسی پیوسته جدا ناپیوستش جدا و..........
> 2ربطی به رتبه کنکور نداره فقط معدله
> 3سامانه هم تا نمیدونم چند شهریور بازه و میتونید انتخب رشته کنید


اصلا صبر کنم تا موقع انتخاب رشته بشه نه ؟ اون وقت دیگه همه سامانه ها بازن

----------


## ha.hg

> اصلا صبر کنم تا موقع انتخاب رشته بشه نه ؟ اون وقت دیگه همه سامانه ها بازن


هر طور دوست دارید میخواید صبر کنید رتبه که اومد اونموقع تصمیم بگیرید

----------

